# Barber Pole worms



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like I have a problem with this little monster. We are in the middle of treatments right now but the vet told us we have to get the goats out of our pastures for 6 months to let the parasite run its course. Right now that doesn't seem possible. Anyone have input on this?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

what are you using for treatment? Do you have a chance to fence of several areas of your pasture and have the goats rotate? Has your vet given you any advice on how to decontaminate your pasture? Wood ash, quick lime, EM's?


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

The vet gave us Panacur (fenbendazole). The worms built up a tolerance to safegaurd, we were worning monthly and apperently it did nothing.
I have one possible pasture that needs to be fenced by its right next to the "infected" pasture.
I was wondering if it was to close?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I haven't heard of barber pole worms moving on their own account, so a pasture that the goats haven't stepped on should be ok.

But I would also talk to the vet to change to some of the injectable wormers like ivermectin, noromectin, cydectin, etc. and REALLY inject them.

Why? - if you inject them they have a half-life of several weeks (5-6) effectiveness in the goats body preventing re-infection.

Your worming with panacur will be ineffective - if you used it orally - within a few days and your goats will pick up the worms again. They'll pick up the worms with the injectable wormer, too, but the worms can't develop in the goat for several weeks. The goats become a dead end for the worms.

Additionally I would use quick lime to desinfect at least parts of the old pasture. BEWARE! quick lime will cause blisters so you have to move the goats away from that pasture for several weeks.


----------

